# Video of Peaches birth



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

As most of you know this is my first time at this so please be gentle 

YouTube - Peaches Whelping


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

AWWWWW!!!! I didnt know what to expect but that seems very calm to me. I guess I was thinking it would be more noisy. Like when humans give birth. :doh: She is such a good mommy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Peaches, you and your mom did a great job in my book. That was great to watch. Great experience for your kids too. Thanks for taking the time to video it for us here on the forum.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful !! Isn't it amazing how much the moms know what to do. It's so natural for them, at least it was for Peaches!

It must be wonderful, now that the stress is mostly over, to just sit and watch them. 

Do they nurse alot? Like constantly? How does anyone get any sleep !!


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

GREAT!!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

wow, awesome video...

can i ask, why cottage cheese? i dont know anything about breeding


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> wow, awesome video...
> 
> can i ask, why cottage cheese? i dont know anything about breeding


I was told by some of the breeders on here that cottage cheese , plain yogurt or ice cream can be a good thing for them to have during whelping.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... that was amazing to watch! She looked so happy when she was panting. And I thought it was cute when your daughter said... "mommy when I was born did I cry?"... awwww.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I will have to try on my laptop, this screen is too dark!! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, amazing! Thanks for sharing. You have done such a wonderful thing for Peaches and her babies. What a wonderful Christmas you will have with all those little puppies running around.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is very cool. Peaches did great! She looked really content inbetween babies.. She is such a good mama!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Aw! I wish Monster could have puppies...(he's a boy)


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Just watched it and put it on my faves! That way I can show it to my baby when she gets older and wonders where she came from!! Haha!! Good job Mom and Grandma!! And you too Peaches! Thats for putting this on here Shel!


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

*LETS GIVE THE 5 STAR RATE !!!!*


----------

